# AC Delco Rebate on parts including 1.6l oil filter!



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Picked up a 1.6l engine oil filter on Amazon who currently has all filters on sale 20% off. In addition you can submit a copy of your order receipt to GM for a $5.00 rebate. 

Rebate
https://gmpartsrebates.com/offers

Filter
ACDelco PF2264G Professional Engine Oil Filter with Seal https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XH9CV11/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_lUY2AbVCT6E8X

Not a bad deal for those of us who do all our own vehicle maintenance. 




Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## chadtn (Feb 27, 2018)

I believe you have to buy an air filter and oil filter to get the $5 rebate.

I noticed the other day that Rock Auto has the same filters for $7.33. I ended up buying three and using one of the 5% discount codes with a larger parts order for another car. heh..


Thanks!


Chad


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

Have to buy both filters to qualify, I don't think It has to be in the same transaction though.


----------

